# The GM Diet



## CjH (Jun 21, 2010)

Was just wondering if anybody has heard of this?  The link is here: General Motors: Weight Loss Diet Program, the so called "General Motors Weight Loss Program" that the company apparently designed for its employees some time ago.  You can supposedly lose 10-15 Lbs. in 7 days (I'm sure you'll gain it all back within a few days afterwards), but is mostly meant for detox and cleansing.

It goes something like this: 

Day 1: Fruit
Day 2: Veggies
Day 3: Fruit and Veggies
Day 4: Milk and Bananas
Day 5: Beef and Tomatoes
Day 6: Beef and Veggies
Day 7: Rice, Fruit Juice, and Veggies

Any thoughts? Anybody actually try this before?

FYI I'm on day 4 right now..and just finished a delicous frozen banana smoothie


----------



## JGDean (Jun 21, 2010)

It looks like a version of the cabbage soup diet. It involves a veggie soup that you can have in unlimited portions with the foods you listed.


----------



## CjH (Jun 21, 2010)

JGDean said:


> It looks like a version of the cabbage soup diet. It involves a veggie soup that you can have in unlimited portions with the foods you listed.


 
Yeaaa it's day 4, and I am SICK of that soup!  lol!


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 21, 2010)

oh, I so want to say

no wonder they went bankrupt

so I won't

recently I was asked to review some information attributed to John Hopkins regarding cancer and it was also bogus information...

on this diet though..

"The introduction to the diet says: “The following diet and health program was developed for employees and dependents of General Motors, Inc., and is intended for their exclusive use. The program was developed in conjunction with a grant from the U.S. Department of Agriculture and the Food and Drug Administration. It was field tested at the Johns Hopkins Research Center and was approved for distribution by the Board of Directors, General Motors Corp., at a general meeting on August 15, 1985.”

I was intrigued by this. Why, I wondered, had G.M. not made more of its diet? Cars have not done wonders for the company of late. With some inventive marketing, couldn’t G.M. be the new Atkins or South Beach? For a company that’s slimming down, wouldn’t this be nice synergy?

So I called Tom Wilkinson, a G.M spokesman. He confessed he’d never heard of the diet, but was kind enough to do some research, going through all the board meetings from the 1980s.

“We’ve concluded it’s an urban myth,” he told me. “It’s a fairly unconventional diet, and in the 1980s G.M. was the most conventional of companies.”"

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/07/30/opinion/30iht-edcohen.html?_r=1


----------



## CjH (Jun 21, 2010)

Well that's certainly interesting!  So it's not tied to GM, but it still soundsl ike it works for most people..


----------



## jennyema (Jun 21, 2010)

Detox and cleansing?  Sorry but I don't get it.

Losing 15 pounds in a week is not a healthy way to proceed for most people, either.


----------



## Wyogal (Jun 21, 2010)

detox and cleansing... I thought that's what one's liver and kidneys did.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 21, 2010)

Any diet that restricts one to certain foods - even if for a short period of time - isn't a healthy diet.

There's only one diet that both works & is healthy:  The MODERATION IN ALL THINGS Diet.

It's totally amazing!  You can consume anything you want, so long as you pay attention to portion size & frequency.  Who would have thought something like this would work????


----------



## Treklady (Jun 21, 2010)

I saw that someone recently no longer says diet, they now say live-it. Makes sense to me. And I totally agree with the fact that any food program that limits what we all know to be common sense rules in the food world cannot be all that great.


----------

